# Vivitar Auto Thyristor 3700 & Nikon D3000?



## guitar guy (Dec 22, 2010)

I recently picked up a Nikon D3000 and I'm a total newbie.  I was looking through a camera bag we inherited from my father in law and found a Vivitar Auto Thyristor 3700.  He was using this with a Nikon FG.  Will this flash work with the D3000?


----------



## KmH (Dec 22, 2010)

IIRC the trigger voltage of the Vivitar Auto Thyristor 3700 is about 9 volts, while your D3000, like most DSLR's, has a max hot shoe voltage of about 6 volts.

You can still use the 3700 but need a $50 Wein Safe Sync between the 3700 and the D3000.

Wein Safe-Sync Hot Shoe to Hot Shoe (SSHSHS) 990-560 B&H Photo


----------



## guitar guy (Dec 22, 2010)

perfect, thank you!


----------



## Patrice (Dec 22, 2010)

Page 162 of the user's manual for the d3000 (view online at Nikon USA) says trigger voltages up to 250 volts are safe to use. The Vivitar 3700 has a reported voltage of about 9 volts as KmH stated. You should be able to use safely, however you will not have any TTL functionality.


----------



## guitar guy (Dec 22, 2010)

Patrice said:


> ...you will not have any TTL functionality.


 
What's that?  

Sorry, guitar guy here.


----------



## Patrice (Dec 22, 2010)

guitar guy said:


> Patrice said:
> 
> 
> > ...you will not have any TTL functionality.
> ...



The camera will likely not communicate with the flash other than to trigger it. The flash will meter itself so the camera aperture will have to be set to that recommended by the flash. Make sure your shutter speed is at or below flash sync speed.

Note: seems some of these flashes were made to be compatible with Nikon dTTL exposure systems. Not sure though if they'll have TTL with Nikon's iTTL which is what is used in the modern digital bodies. Try it and see.


----------



## KmH (Dec 22, 2010)

Patrice said:


> Page 162 of the user's manual for the d3000 (view online at Nikon USA) says trigger voltages up to 250 volts are safe to use.


It says:



> _Use only Nikon flash units_. Negative voltages or voltages over 250 V applied to the accessory hot shoe could not only prevent normal operation, but damage the sync circuitry of the camera or flash. Before using a Nikon flash unit not listed in this section, contact a Nikon-authorized service representative for more information.


 
I still recommend using a Wein Safe Sync if you're not using a Nikon flash unit.

TTL= Through The Lens. Cameras and flash units that can TTL, pre-flash a scene so the camera can set exposure values automatically, or semi-automatically.
http://www.nikonusa.com/Learn-And-E...ogy/ftlzi50a/1/i-TTL-Balanced-Fill-flash.html


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 22, 2010)

It will work just fine.  I think those that worry about the 6v/9v voltage difference are a bit paranoid, that's not enough of a difference to cause any problems.


----------

